# Cannot access Android market, Google apps etc on my Samsung Galaxy Ace



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 8, 2011)

Hello,

I recently purchased Samsung Galaxy Ace S5830 and setup Vodafone Live on it. Problem is I cannot access android market, gmail, and other google apps from the shortcuts on the phone. But I am able to access internet through GPRS through the browser. Whenever I try to open, eg the Android market, it tries to add a google account on the phone, asks for the google ID and password, says 'your phone needs to communicate with google servers to setup your account. this may take upto five minutes', nothing happens and then says 'can't establish reliable data connection to the server'.

What needs to be done? As I said, this is not the problem with the internet settings as I am able to open other sites from the phone's browser.

Thanks.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 8, 2011)

It is common problem faced by Vodafone Live! Users.


It doesnt let many apps connect to internet for activation,etc as certain ports are blocked.


Get Vodafone Mobile Connect(only postpaid users) and you will be able to do everything.


----------



## kalpik (Apr 8, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> It is common problem faced by Vodafone Live! Users.
> 
> 
> It doesnt let many apps connect to internet for activation,etc as certain ports are blocked.
> ...


Vodafone Mobile Connect is available for prepaid too!

And yes, the problem OP has mentioned is due to Vodafone Live.. Activate Vodafone Mobile Connect, and everything should work..


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 8, 2011)

kalpik said:
			
		

> Vodafone Mobile Connect is available
> for prepaid too!


Did'nt know that.

So when we recharge with rs.98(internet pack 1 month) we get Mobile connect?


----------



## noob (Apr 8, 2011)

yes and also note that 3G wont work on galaxy Ace. My friend was not able to get 3G. 

try to see if you can get 3G working on this phone model.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 8, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> It is common problem faced by Vodafone Live! Users.
> 
> 
> It doesnt let many apps connect to internet for activation,etc as certain ports are blocked.
> ...



Does Vodafone Mobile Connect come with extra rental? I have postpaid connection.



Anil Jadhav said:


> yes and also note that 3G wont work on galaxy Ace. My friend was not able to get 3G.
> 
> try to see if you can get 3G working on this phone model.



I had activated the trial offer of 3G on this. However, 3G only works in 3G zone. You can see whether an area is a 3G zone if the phone shows it. It shows up in the place of location. The place where I live does not yet show 3G zone. I have confirmed this with vodafone. So I cancelled this.

3G is currently available at no extra charge (will be charged as per existing GPRS plan, eg 10p/10kb) till 10th April when the 3G tariff will be announced.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 8, 2011)

abijit_reddevil said:
			
		

> Does Vodafone Mobile Connect come with extra rental? I have postpaid connection.



Yes, it is extra rental in postpaid. I think it's Rs.199/month.

Not fully sure but I think it is that much only.


----------



## k4ce (Apr 8, 2011)

^^^ Yup ... I am using it in Hyd ... 199 pm for 3gb .... 

Everything works ...


----------

